# Cz 97 b



## Carheir (Oct 2, 2013)

Just got my 97B and went to try it out this morning. Shoots like a dream. It's a handful to be sure but I didn't have any trouble hitting the bullseye in the first three shots. Came home to clean it and when I went to use the brush that came with it the darn thing was sized to fit a 9mm. Called CZ USA and the Warranty dept. told me that the brush that came with it was the correct size. I called BS and said look, we are talking about CZ here, not some fly by nite outfit. He said he was sorry but was told that the brush sent was the only size for that gun. What the hell. I just spent 700 + and can't even get the right size brush to clean the gun. Yea, you guessed it, I am pissed. Guess I'll look online for an aftermarket one and send them the bill.


----------

